# How do you like your Fries?



## Naiwen (Mar 18, 2021)

I love mine with ketchup and mayonnaise, a tartar, marinara, BBQ or sweet and sour dip sometimes depending on my mood myself. How about you?


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 18, 2021)

Salt and vinegar if they are from the chippy, If I cook them myself then I will have brown sauce


----------



## mist (Mar 19, 2021)

I eat chips 😏


----------



## Naiwen (Mar 19, 2021)

mist said:


> I eat chips 😏


Well, how do you like your Chips then?


----------



## PGen98 (Mar 19, 2021)

I love chips with vinegar, absolute perfection to me.


----------



## mist (Mar 20, 2021)

I like my chips to be crisp and golden, but fluffy on the inside 😌

For dipping, it has to be mayonnaise


----------



## marti (Mar 20, 2021)

gravy and cheese


----------



## Neelix (Mar 23, 2021)

Cheese or BBQ sauce


----------



## Butterfly88 (Mar 23, 2021)

I like them with salt and ketchup.


----------



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

One special way to cook is using soul seasoning.   Anyway, if I was going to a restaurant, the local chain Pal's (Northeast Tennessee) has good ones and also Checkers.  Unfortunately, Checkers seems only available near Pigeon Forge around here, so it's good to go on vacation.


----------

